# Hello!



## KLT11 (May 14, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m hoping on getting some good non biased advice here.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Advice is free.

Non-biased advice is rare and is given without glee.

.......................................................................................

On TAM, most advice given comes from bruised hearts and bitter egos.

Ergo, take what you want.

What to do with the rest? 
That which is oft' times the best?

Spit out the bitter and set aside that which cannot be swallowed whole.
Eat of it later, it is good medicine.
And, knowing it to be sour grapes from a knowing and wounded soul.


----------

